# Dog head net



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I saw this a few weeks back and kept forgetting to post about it. 

I was taking some clients dogs to the park and saw a woman with a Vizsla wearing a head net. It seemed to connect to the collar and covered the entire dogs head. I googled them but didn't come up with anything except this stupid video. It looked like this but minus the hat and the vizsla was 100% comfortable with the net.


Dog wearing head net DSC 1875 - YouTube

http://www.fieldandstream.com/contest_entry/1001336953?page=189&pnid=1001339569

Anyone ever seen something similar? I assume its to prevent the dog from bee stings and inhaling fox tails.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

If I were a dog I'd be embarrassed as heck to have to wear anything like that................LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> If I were a dog I'd be embarrassed as heck to have to wear anything like that................LOL


Thats what I thought! LOL The vizsla didn't have the tan hat that the shepherd has but its entire head was covered in that black netting. I have never seen such a thing and I wonder how common it is.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

That is hilarious. BAHAHAHAHAHaaaaa


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Weird, I've never seen one that covers the whole head, but I do have this mask that attaches to the collar and goes over dogs eyes to prevent them from freaking out during vet visits on nail clips.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Sprocket said:


> I saw this a few weeks back and kept forgetting to post about it.
> 
> I was taking some clients dogs to the park and saw a woman with a Vizsla wearing a head net. It seemed to connect to the collar and covered the entire dogs head. I googled them but didn't come up with anything except this stupid video. It looked like this but minus the hat and the vizsla was 100% comfortable with the net.
> 
> ...


Ok... that was (un)officially one of the less intelligent "inventions" I have ever seen. That poor dog definitely does not act happy about it. And the guy who is talking... what a doofus.:wacko:  Oh yeah, I REALLY want to order one of those now... NOT!!!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

we use something similar with our horses, just not over the whole head but mostly over eyes and ears against insects. They don't mind it and are much more relaxed when they have it on, however i've never seen it for dogs.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

bernadettelevis said:


> we use something similar with our horses, just not over the whole head but mostly over eyes and ears against insects. They don't mind it and are much more relaxed when they have it on, however i've never seen it for dogs.


Yes Fly masks are a necessity for horses! I have used them on mine as well. 

This was just something I have never seen. It did seem like a great idea though. Sacrifice a few weird looks for an expensive vet bill.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

bernadettelevis said:


> we use something similar with our horses, just not over the whole head but mostly over eyes and ears against insects. They don't mind it and are much more relaxed when they have it on, however i've never seen it for dogs.


Yes, I've seen them at numerous field events on horses; as you said, they are just over the horses eyes & ears. THIS just looked like a bag over the dog's entire head. And the dog seemed uncomfortable & confused. It didn't strike me as being particularly well conceived or executed.

JMHO,


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> Yes, I've seen them at numerous field events on horses; as you said, they are just over the horses eyes & ears. THIS just looked like a bag over the dog's entire head. And the dog seemed uncomfortable & confused. It didn't strike me as being particularly well conceived or executed.
> 
> JMHO,


As I said in the OP, the Vizsla I saw was comfortable with the net. Walking normally, and not even paying any mind to it. The net on the vizsla was must more loose. As if it were floating around the dogs head. It didn't press against its nose like the one in the video. I'm sure it just takes getting use to.

The video was just a way to illustrate what I saw. It is not exactly what the vizsla was wearing.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Found this as well. Kind of cute  this is more what it looked like except it was black, covered the ears and wasn't droopy. It seemed to float.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/contest_entry/1001336953?page=189&pnid=1001339569


----------



## warunasanjaya1919 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sprocket, you forget to do one important thing. You should ask that woman "Madam,Why Vizsla is wearing a head net?". Then there is a large possibility that you will get the right answer.


----------

